# The Shield "Postpartum" 3/21/06 Season 5 Finale *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I can't wait to see this!!!!!!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

For a 90 min show, when do you have to start it to not catch up to live? 35 min in?


----------



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

I don't think I can wait until tomorrow to watch it. So much for getting 8 hours sleep tonight.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

The sweet sorrow of anticipation followed by longing.

Now, that's the deal about next season? I heard they shot a 20 episode season. But then cut it back to 15. Or they're having a short break with more episodes? Or is it just regular and next year we can see the rest?


----------



## 115320 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

Uhhh....WOW! Did ya'll just see that? When did you figure out he was gonna do that?


----------



## 115320 (Jul 7, 2005)

Frash said:


> Uhhh....WOW! Did ya'll just see that? When did you figure out he was gonna do that?


 my god that was depressing!!!!!!

before he got there, when he was looking for the tail.
the look of shame and desperation on his face.

so i guess vic is the daddy?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I knew Lem was dead the moment inShane was the only one not to get tailed.

The second half of the fifth season (what they've started calling the sixth season) will air either this fall or in January; they haven't decided yet.


----------



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

Wow just Wow.

I knew Lem was going to die, but for Shane to be the one to do it. That bastard.


When Vic finds out I wonder what he will do.


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

**** said:


> so i guess vic is the daddy?


That's what I think too.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

OMFG


----------



## 115320 (Jul 7, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I knew Lem was dead the moment inShane was the only one not to get tailed.
> 
> The second half of the fifth season (what they've started calling the sixth season) will air either this fall or in January; they haven't decided yet.


i was shaking my head the whole time, but i didn't see the bomb coming. 
that was very sad to to see him go, this show never fails to shock.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Wow. What an ending. I definately saw Shane killing him shortly before it happened, but I figured he'd shoot him. Death by grenade...yikes!


BTW, is this new "Thief" show starting next week supposed to be any good??


----------



## 115320 (Jul 7, 2005)

Todd said:


> Wow. What an ending. I definately saw Shane killing him shortly before it happened, but I figured he'd shoot him. Death by grenade...yikes!
> 
> BTW, is this new "Thief" show starting next week supposed to be any good??


i also was thinking poison with that sandwich.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

redrouteone said:


> When Vic finds out I wonder what he will do.


Well, I certainly hope he blows him away.

But this show is just perverse enough that Shane might be the only one to walk away from it!


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

So, will Kav play a major role next season? I'm thinking he won't and the epic battle/drama will be within the team itself. 

I thought it was going to be a gunshot to the head, never expected a grenade. That whole scene was pretty intense. Pretty rough having a bloody Lem moan "shane"... What a twist if it would have been Ronnie without the tail and that decided Lem had to die? Ronnie's so quiet it would've been a HUGE twist if it would've been him. 

I thought Vic picked up on Aceveda's bull**** story to get them to meet with Lem, but I guess not.


----------



## 115320 (Jul 7, 2005)

for a second i thought mara (sp?) would be the one to meet lem.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Kavanaugh and Corine's little chat was really creepy the way Kav was acting, very rape like. So I guess it was Vic's baby. HAH I love Shane's ring tone! Holy $#it! I can't believe how Lem went out. Shane actually did it. He is on the level with Vic now..... WOW!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Okay, ready to start watching ...............NOW. I wan't to avoid those commercials after all.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

The meeting between Lem and Shane was too drawn out. I knew right away Shane was going to put a bullet in him. But it kept going. I kept thinking, maybe I'm wrong. Maybe Shane isn't going to pull the trigger. Maybe they're waiting for the other two. Then he grabbed the food and I thought he was going to shoot him. But once he dropped the grenade I freaked! And he did it all on his own! OMFG!

What great television! When they write themselves into a corner they just bust out the wall behind them! Wow. Just wow.

Shane acted too guilty when they all saw Lem, though.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I knew Lem was dead the moment inShane was the only one not to get tailed.


same...only thing i wasnt sure about was if it was planned (by the team) and he was having a hard time doing it...so he was dragging it on...

figures it was shane, he always was the dirtiest dirtbag of the bunch


----------



## 115320 (Jul 7, 2005)

i was laughing when dutch used the pimp's techniques on that girl.


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

They devoted a good portion of this show, a season finale, to show Dutch how to gain the trust and devotion of a woman. This latino cop has played a big role this whole season with no real plot. This has to add up to something huge between Dutch and it's not something as weak as him finding true love and living happily ever after. I'm starting to buy into the "Dutch murders/rapes her" theory. 

Season six: Vic and Shane going head to head on a level like no other (where does Ronnie fit into this? If at all?). Dutch begins a rape and murder spree after he begins loving the cop, only to be fiercely rejected by her. This pushes him to lose it and murder her, starting mega suspense as he plays the system by murdering women and then investigating the cases.


----------



## lonwolf615 (May 19, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> I can't believe how Lem went out. Shane actually did it. He is on the level with Vic now..... WOW!


I think you nailed it there. Shane has always had a twisted sort of hero worship
for Vic. He knows what Vic has lived through killing Terry, and knows he did it not for himself but the team. Being there by himself, seeing Lem wasn't going to go through with the plan, he took it upon himself to save the team. I'm sure he was thinking (wrongly) that it was what Vic would do... 
I also thought it was coming from the moment Shane pulled up. And yet I wasn't prepared for the shock of it even then. When he walked back to Lem from his car I was actually talking to the screen like a 6 year old. "No Shane, No Shane..Maybe the most intense moment I've ever seen, on film or tv.

BTW: Read a telephone interview with Ryan from last week. When asked whether there would be more seasons of The Shield he said there were 10 episodes that would air in early 2007. "As we get further into making those we'll decide." It was in his home town newspaper.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Vic: "We're going to find out who did this."
Shane: Guilty look on his face. 

End of next season: Vic with a gun shoved in Shane's mouth.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I don't think Kav is gone. Why would they end it with a 'fight' between him and Macky? Plus you know Kav thinks it was Vic or the team anyway.

If anything Kav will get support again from the brass to back after Vic and the rest.

The strike team takes down two shipments of grenades and a Lem is on the run and is a fugitive. No long a threat to any bad guy and now is a bad guy. He wasn't even in on the second bust.

Real easy to see one of the stike team memebers palmed a grenade and used it to shut Lem up.

I too thought for sure Shane or Ronnie was going to shoot Lem or at least pull a gun on him.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

It was great when the prostitue was beating up Billings and Dutch just stood there smiling for a bit before he broke it up.

56 months till he can retire. Man talk about a long count down.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

IMO the biggest difference between Shane and Vic is that Vic is all about thinking things out and controlling the situation, Shane has always been a loose cannon, and a sloppy one at that. Vic is always having to deal with cleaning up Shane's messes.

Shane has always been the week link in the team as far as I'm concerned, I don't think he'd waste one minute to cut a deal if they get him for Lem's death and roll over on vic like a dog getting a bone.


----------



## Synthohol (Jul 14, 2003)

only two other shows ever made me feel that anxious and queazy at the same time.
the last M*A*S*H and the last Forever Night.
now the Shield.
small continuity problem though, the blast from the grenade would have certainly packed enough concussive blast pressure, there was no way he would have lived through it long enough to say anything.

other than that, the next episode can't come fast enough!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And I'm pretty sure they implied (I certainly inferred) that Vic is the father of BOTH babies (Dani's and the hooker-informant's).


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

No, just Dani's. Sebastio is about 5 years old, but when Vic was yelling at the latina (Amolia or something?) "six months! You've been selling us out for six months!" She replied back "I didn't know you back then." So apparently they had just met when their CI relationship started.


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> The meeting between Lem and Shane was too drawn out. I knew right away Shane was going to put a bullet in him. But it kept going.


I actually started to get a little annoyed that they weren't getting on with what seemed inevitable.


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

**** said:


> i was laughing when dutch used the pimp's techniques on that girl.


Same here. I also laughed at the beginning of the show when Vic said something like "How you doin' today?" to Becca. It sounded alot like Joey from Friends saying his trademark "How YOU doin'?" line... and for a similar reason.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And I'm pretty sure they implied (I certainly inferred) that Vic is the father of BOTH babies (Dani's and the hooker-informant's).


what ever happened to the hooker-informant and her baby?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

ihatecable said:


> what ever happened to the hooker-informant and her baby?


They gave her the money she requested and Vic told her to get lost in not so nice terms.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I loved the 'Pro'-filer getting pimp-oligized in the interrogation room!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I figured Shane would kill Lem when he didn't let Vic know he met up with him.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I knew Shane was going to do something the moment he lured Lem away from the original meeting place. 

Lem was always my favorite because he always wanted to do the right thing and had the biggest heart. Now I want Shane to die in a horrible gruesome way and not by Vic maybe Antwain. 

I was kind of rooting for Kav the whole time until he got really creepy and desperate. Vic and his guys do break the law and are bad guys. I really only wanted to see Vic and Shane get theirs but we will have to see how next season works out. 

I was kind of surprised Claudette did not let the Vic-Kav fight go longer. And the reaction of the Latina cop at the crime scene is an indication that she is not ready to be a cop period let alone Dutch's apprentice. Can blame Dutch though for wanting to hit that.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

I think Shane was giving Lem a chance. He kept trying to get Lem to go to Mexico. Of course, he must have had the grenade plan in the back of his mind because he had the grenade ready to use. He's still a bastard though.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Best show on TV these days. I'd pay for HBO for this before I'd pay to get the latest season of Sopranos.

Lem was really losing it. When he mentioned the Money Train to the lawyer he had to know that just bringing it up would bring the focus onto the Strike Team. He also didn't know about Terry, but when the lawyer asked about him Lem dodged the question rather than answering.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Idearat said:


> Lem was really losing it. When he mentioned the Money Train to the lawyer he had to know that just bringing it up would bring the focus onto the Strike Team. He also didn't know about Terry, but when the lawyer asked about him Lem dodged the question rather than answering.


What's interesting is that the money train info is coming from two different sources (Lem and Dutch), and when Aceveda and Kavanaugh tried to "frame" Lem for letting it leak, they didn't know that he really WAS talking about it (although not the rest of the gang's participation).


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Becca jumped to Vic being guilty of Terry's death awfully quick. All Lem said was "people died."


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

When the hooker-informant got into it with Shane and then had to pick up the evelope she dropped from the floor, I was sure that Vic had set her up to act as a go-between.

It may still be what Vic planned, but Shane screwed it up.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

Everything that Shane did tracked with Antwain saying that he was the weak link. The quote was something like "put your boot on his throat and he will cry like a little *****".


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> They gave her the money she requested and Vic told her to get lost in not so nice terms.


No I ment another hooker informant with a baby from a year or two ago. This one he has'nt known long enough.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

ihatecable said:


> No I ment another hooker informant with a baby from a year or two ago. This one he has'nt known long enough.


Connie was killed by that psycho firefighter guy. He killed his ex wife earlier in the episode and Vic knew the guy liked prostitutes so he had Connie go in there with some other hooker to find out what the guy was up to. The cops made their presence known and Vic came in the room and the guy had a gun. Vic had to drop his gun and the guy was like "you want to see how serious I am?" and shot Connie in the chest. She died within a couple of minutes. Shane and the rest of the boys stormed the hotel room and took out the guy.


----------



## marcello696 (Jun 18, 2004)

Ok quick question what happened to the scene with Antwan Mitchell holding the picture of Shane?? We saw this in the scenes to the next in the prior episode but then nothing with Antwan in the finale. 

Maybe it was just a precursor to what Shane would do?


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

Shane obviously doesn't watch the Discovery Channel. He had Lem drive to a location with a dirt road, then drove up right behind him. Won't they be checking the tire tracks? Wouldn't the strike team members be prime suspects?

I think I knew Shane was going to do it when Lem made the comment about wanting to meet Shane's new baby. I thought he'd put a grenade inside the food bag...

Becca, BTW, bears some responsibility for this. Given what she'd just learned about Vic from Lem, why would she divulge that he was willing to give up the money train and possibly the Crowley murder?

And seriously, how does Vic get so much action? It must be the bald head...


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Idearat said:


> Best show on TV these days. I'd pay for HBO for this before I'd pay to get the latest season of Sopranos..


Oh I so agree, there has never been any dream episodes in this show 

This was gut wrenching, sadly I knew someone from the team died due to the idiot local paper but there were times in the show I felt it could be any of them except Vic, Ronnie busting into the grenade house, a couple of times with Shane. Even though, or perhaps because, I knew it literally gave me a stomach and head ache to watch it was so tense.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Kevdog said:


> Shane obviously doesn't watch the Discovery Channel. He had Lem drive to a location with a dirt road, then drove up right behind him. Won't they be checking the tire tracks?


Too late for that. There were several cop cars already all over the place.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

I'd be more concerned with fingerprints on the grenade fragments and or any fragments on the plastic bag. It didnt look like he used gloves


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

ihatecable said:


> I'd be more concerned with fingerprints on the grenade fragments and or any fragments on the plastic bag. It didnt look like he used gloves


Actually, he did. I noted the gloves because I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## lonwolf615 (May 19, 2004)

Well, to look at it in another light... I agree Lem made a big mistake mentioning the money train. There was no way anyone was going to believe one man pulled it off, and the money leads directly to Vic, if not the others-K knows Vic got money somewheres, and by this time Vic is the only one K wants to get anyways. Vic seems to have decided, though, that he's willing to take the fall before sacrificing another member of the team. He told Becca to get the best deal for Lem even at his expense. But he didn't clear it with Shane or Ronnie. Even if he had, Shane would try to protect Vic over Lem. He might really believe he was doing what had to be done, and what Vic was incapable of doing himself. 
Ronnie is the one I'm really intrigued by now. As we've learned more about him, he seems the kind to hold his cards close to the chest, watching the others play. Although loyal to the team he seems driven by his own self interest primarily. And he is the only one to have never shown any moral qualms over what the strike team does. Once he commits to a course of action he follows through with a clean conscience. He almost seems puzzled by the others doubts about right or wrong. I can see him as the one to survive, maybe even heading a new strike team if Vic does go down. Compared to the others he's kept his nose clean and never draws attention to himself.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

So you're saying there may be a spin-off next year

The Beard!


----------



## lonwolf615 (May 19, 2004)

We can hope..


----------



## jwreiner (Aug 19, 2003)

lonwolf615 said:


> Vic seems to have decided, though, that he's willing to take the fall before sacrificing another member of the team. He told Becca to get the best deal for Lem even at his expense. But he didn't clear it with Shane or Ronnie. Even if he had, Shane would try to protect Vic over Lem. He might really believe he was doing what had to be done, and what Vic was incapable of doing himself.


What Vic told Becca and what he actually thinks are two entirely different things which have rarely overlapped so far. Everything he told Becca was calculated to win her over, period.


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

jwreiner said:


> What Vic told Becca and what he actually thinks are two entirely different things which have rarely overlapped so far. Everything he told Becca was calculated to win her over, period.


As is Vic's normal mode of operation, well when he isn't resorting to violence.


----------



## rawlic (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow! I just finished watching. This show never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## canonelan2 (May 11, 2001)

An absolutely fantastic episode! I SO love this show! Very intense. I was happy to finally get the answer on Danny's baby. I'm liking Claudette in charge. I too, wish the fight between Kav & Vic went on longer. 

I was I knew it was going to be a grenade as soon as he went into the truck for the food, but I figured he'd shoot Shane as his final dying act.

If anything good comes out of Lem's death... I hope it's that we get MORE time with Ronnie.

In other news, I saw the commercial for the 3rd season of Rescue Me... it said "summer" Does that mean after Thief? or some overlap?


----------



## rlc1 (Sep 15, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> When they write themselves into a corner they just bust out the wall behind them!


That's a great line.

This episode just made me say wow....a couple of seasons ago I thought this show was on it's way permanently downhill. Last season was an improvement, but now with this season...just wow....once again this has become one of my top 3 shows. It's just not gonna be the same without Lem....but what a way to bring this show to a whole new level.


----------



## rlc1 (Sep 15, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> I think Shane was giving Lem a chance. He kept trying to get Lem to go to Mexico. Of course, he must have had the grenade plan in the back of his mind because he had the grenade ready to use. He's still a bastard though.


I think you are right, I think that was the whole point of that scene. As Shane said, he wanted to "take the temperature" of Lem and see how things were going. I think he hoped he could talk Lem into going to Mexico and when he wouldn't, he just went to Plan B with the grenade. Still pretty shocking though.


----------



## lonwolf615 (May 19, 2004)

jwreiner said:


> What Vic told Becca and what he actually thinks are two entirely different things which have rarely overlapped so far. Everything he told Becca was calculated to win her over, period.


 \

I get that. Sorry, I guess I wasn't too clear. Its Shane who thinks that. Vic confided to Shane about how he feels-how many things he feels responsible for. I think Shane took it as that Vic wouldn't do what had to be done and it was time for him to step up. Not saying he was right either.. 
So, you think Vic could have sacrificed Lem for the good of the team if he had to? Thats interesting. I guess thats one of the most fascinating parts of Vic-we never fully know what he's capable of.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

canonelan2 said:


> I was happy to finally get the answer on Danny's baby.


I don't think we did get an answer on Danny's baby. Most everyone assumed it was Vic. I think we're still assuming. Even with the two of them alone with the baby it was never explicitly said Vic was the dad.

So while it's more than likely Vic's, I don't think we've been told that yet.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

What a show. I was on the edge of my seat the whole time.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> I knew Lem was dead the moment inShane was the only one not to get tailed.


Ditto.



**** said:


> i was laughing when dutch used the pimp's techniques on that girl.


Me too. He's getting his groove on.



lonwolf615 said:


> I'm sure he was thinking (wrongly) that it was what Vic would do...


Maybe, but I'm not so sure. Yes, Vic is loyal to the team and his family and all that, but he's also a cop killer and probably believes the needs of the many outweigh those of the few.



IndyJones1023 said:


> No, just Dani's. Sebastio is about 5 years old, but when Vic was yelling at the latina (Amolia or something?) "six months! You've been selling us out for six months!" She replied back "I didn't know you back then." So apparently they had just met when their CI relationship started.


When she said "I didn't know you back then", I took it to mean "I didn't know you well enough back then" or "I didn't really know you back then". Clearly she's known Vic longer than the 6 months that she's been in bed with Kav. I don't think it's out of the realm of possibilities that he's the father of her baby too.



Idearat said:


> I don't think we did get an answer on Danny's baby. Most everyone assumed it was Vic. I think we're still assuming. Even with the two of them alone with the baby it was never explicitly said Vic was the dad.
> 
> So while it's more than likely Vic's, I don't think we've been told that yet.


Agreed.

I also think that, while Shane is the wild one and the impulsive one of the bunch, he didn't really have much choice in what he did. That's why so many of us could see it coming. We, too, realized it was the only way out for the strike team. As was mentioned, you could also tell that it was really hard for Shane to do. He didn't want to do it and tried to talk Lem into running. That's why I'm not so sure that Vic wouldn't have done the same thing (although I doubt it, but I won't rule out the possibility). He wouldn't have wanted to do it, but he might have had to.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Vic gotta have a disease by now

And as far as shane, i'd say vic helping Mr. K put away shane would be a great twist. Hopefully they read my post and do that  And put shane in the same prison as AM. I think that would be more torture than vic just blowing shane away.

I guess for them to have a team, they gotta bring one more person in on this. Maybe the new cop? That would break her in and piss off dutch before his final rampage in the barn where he shoots everyone.

I know it's only her 1st day but you think claudette woulda called vic into the office to read him the riot act. I know they took care of it in the field but i still would have liked a toe to toe with her laying down her rules to him and watching his eyes bulge out.

The coffee machine thing is good humor. now they each have something on each other. But how demoralizing to be booted down from capt. As far as the hooker, i was thinking they would have the girl in the other room looking at the tv while they got the true story out of the pimp then she would see she's being used. I guess their angle with dutch trying the line was a bit funnier though.

I guess Lem's out of a job now. I hate it when good actors are unemployed when a lot of other bad actors are still on tv.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

spartanstew said:


> When she said "I didn't know you back then", I took it to mean "I didn't know you well enough back then" or "I didn't really know you back then". Clearly she's known Vic longer than the 6 months that she's been in bed with Kav. I don't think it's out of the realm of possibilities that he's the father of her baby too.


Although when I first made that suggestion, I didn't realize that I was conflating Vic's single-mother hooker informant with Vic's other single-mother hooker informant, with whose kid Vic had a much closer relationship.

As for Dani's kid, I thought that while they stopped short of coming right out and saying it, they probably didn't think they needed to. It was as clear as could be that Vic is the father.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

No way Sebastio is Vic's kid. Otherwise he wouldn't have been screaming at her "six months!" He would have been screaming "six years!"


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:



> No way Sebastio is Vic's kid. Otherwise he wouldn't have been screaming at her "six months!" He would have been screaming "six years!"


i agree that vic is not sebastio's father, but i always wondered why he took such a strong interest in connie and her child.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I think Vic has a soft spot for people caught up in crime. Which is why he has no compunction about beating up, intimidating, stealing from, double crossing, and killing the "bad guys."


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I think Vic has a soft spot for people caught up in crime. Which is why he has no compunction about beating up, intimidating, stealing from, double crossing, and killing the "bad guys."


is shane a bad guy?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

newsposter said:


> is shane a bad guy?


Once Vic discovers what he did he will be.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I disagree with many things. First off, I'm really not buying the whole Dutch as a rapist/murderer thing some people here keep trying to peddle. If it ever does happen, I will stop watching the episode and delete my season pass, because it will be a total betrayal of his character to me.

I don't think Vic will want to kill Shane if Shane explains the situation. I think he will realize it was the only viable solution. If Vic would have had a way to go to jail instead of Lem and leave the rest of his team out of it, then he might be mad, but I think he would believe that Shane and Ronnie were more important. Remember how mad he got when his CI betrayed him (as seen in this episode and previous). I think he would have been equally mad at Lem.

Next season I see some major conflict between billings and dutch.

This was a really powerful episode. I predicted Lem was dead before they even met up. But the way it unfolded was incredible writing and acting. I wondered whether Kavanagh noticed Shane standing away looking guilty, but he might not have in his desire to blame Vic. I like how they set it up so that Vic thought Kavanagh was responsible and vice versa.

From the scene with vic and the new baby, it seemed to me that he kept looking at the baby for resemblence to himself, then eventually saw it and realized it is his.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> it seemed to me that he kept looking at the baby for resemblence to himself


What? They were both bald?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I knew Lem was a goner when Shane mentioned how he had another mouth to feed. Shane has a family to protect. Vic's already lost his.

Shane is much worse than Vic. Vic killed Terry but Terry was a stranger trying to bring the Strike Team down. Shane not only murdered one of his best friends but he also almost killed fellow Strike Team member Tevon (Tavon?) a couple of seasons ago. Whatever happened to him, anyway? 

Shane *should* have killed Vic. Everybody's problems would have gone away. Vic made it seem like he was protecting Lem but really he was just looking out for No. 1, as usual.

I think Becca will believe Vic had a hand in Lem's murder. She finally learned that Vic lies every time he opens his mouth.

Dutch the piiiiimp. I hope he wears a purple floppy hat with a big yellow feather in it next year. Maybe they can get a pimp juice vending machine next season.

A question... Has the Strike Team ever spent a minute in court testifying against the criminals they bust evey show during the entire series?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Dutch the piiiiimp. I hope he wears a purple floppy hat with a big yellow feather in it next year.


The funny thing is, I can totally see it.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I can totally seeing Dutch doing something bad. Remember, he killed a cat a year or so ago just to see what it was like.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I can totally seeing Dutch doing something bad. Remember, he killed a cat a year or so ago just to see what it was like.


Yeah, and to me that was just too major a plot development for them to just drop it. They have to have something long-term in mind. Sane people just don't strangle cats to see what it's like.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Dutch is going to mess that rookie cop's head up really bad next season. Looking forward to her nude scenes!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Here is my question. Why is Lem meeting them in the Farmington District? Seems kind if stupid to hang out in the one place where every cop knows what you look like. Also why is Dutch getting the case? Shouldn't they automatically bring in another Detective from another district that does not know the victim? Is that not usual police procedure?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Bringing in another cop from another district who doesn't know the district sounds like a bad idea to me.

And yeah, I get the supposed rationale behind why you think dutch is going to be the world's greatest serial killer. I have a different take on his character, and will no longer watch the show if they go the other route, because it's cheap and melodramatic.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

My wife & I watched the episode last night & all I can say is that my stomach is STILL tied in knots this morning. Next to Vic, Lem was my favorite character on the show. The whole episode, I kept expecting him to "eat his gun," but when I saw Shane lure him away, I knew that he was going to kill him. The tension kept building until he finally brought him the sandwich & I thought it was all going to be over & Shane was not going to go through with it...but as soon as I saw him drop the grenade, I shouted out "Grenade!" When it went off, both my wife and I started cursing at the TV & at Shane. My wife even said "Vic is so going to kill your ass!" I only wish Vic had killed Shane last season when he found out he was working for Antoine Mitchell.

I don't think there is a show that I can recall ever watching that has had me so wrapped up like this one does. Everything from the writing to the acting, to the camera work is superb. I am really going to miss this show if they eventually pull it off the air.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Wow - simply an amazing episode. I knew what Shane was going to do but never saw the grenade coming... powerful stuff!

I can't wait until next season now!!!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

canonelan2 said:


> In other news, I saw the commercial for the 3rd season of Rescue Me... it said "summer" Does that mean after Thief? or some overlap?


FX has only ordered 6 episodes of Thief so most likely something else (or nothing) will run inbetween Theif and Rescue Me.

If it's something else it could be their comedies (It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia) or 30 Days. Or something new.


----------



## marcello696 (Jun 18, 2004)

I've said it before and i'll say it again.........Dutch will be the one to bring down the Strike Team and we saw the first seeds of this when Claudette put him on the case of Lem's murder. This now gives Dutch the official green light to go after the strike team and we all know Dutch wont give up until he solves the case.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

marcello696 said:


> we saw the first seeds of this when Claudette put him on the case of Lem's murder.


Wasn't Dutch also in charge of the Money Train investigation? That didn't go anywhere...the strike team is still walking around (well, 3 out of 4)


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Here is my question. Why is Lem meeting them in the Farmington District? Seems kind if stupid to hang out in the one place where every cop knows what you look like. Also why is Dutch getting the case? Shouldn't they automatically bring in another Detective from another district that does not know the victim? Is that not usual police procedure?


Because it's a TV show and having Dutch investigate is much more interesting than an outside detective.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> No way Sebastio is Vic's kid. Otherwise he wouldn't have been screaming at her "six months!" He would have been screaming "six years!"


I think he was screaming "six months" because that's how long she'd been working with Kavanaugh against the strike team, not because that's how long he's known her. He was saying "I can't believe you've been going behind my back for SIX MONTHS"

I don't necessarily believe her child is Vic's, but I don't think it's impossible. When she said to Vic "Are you going to let him talk about Sebastion like that?" it seemed that there was more to it than just the fact that Vic likes the kid.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> I think he was screaming "six months" because that's how long she'd been working with Kavanaugh against the strike team, not because that's how long he's known her. He was saying "I can't believe you've been going behind my back for SIX MONTHS"
> 
> I don't necessarily believe her child is Vic's, but I don't think it's impossible. When she said to Vic "Are you going to let him talk about Sebastion like that?" it seemed that there was more to it than just the fact that Vic likes the kid.


IIRC she was a local drug dealer's girlfiend last year. She only became an informer after the local dealer was killed off. Vic felt sorry for here & her kid.


----------



## marcello696 (Jun 18, 2004)

I thought that Dutch was on the investigation of Margos which obviously involved the strike team but not directly. He was smart enough to catch Vic in a lie and put two and two together to realize that the Strike Team ripped off the money train. Dutch got close enough to enrage Vic (you're back on my ****list Dutchboy) but Aceveda pulled him off the investigation. The reason I think it will be different this time is the fact we are dealing with the murder of one of their own (for better or worse) and Dutch will have not only the full support of Claudette but Vic to help find the murderer. The fallout will be that once we find out it is Shane it will point the flashlight directly at the Strike team (re-enter Kav) and we already know Shane will crack under pressure (see Antwan Mitchell). I fully believe that the 2nd half of season 5 is the end and it's gonna be an intense ride until the end.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> When she said to Vic "Are you going to let him talk about Sebastion like that?" it seemed that there was more to it than just the fact that Vic likes the kid.


There is. Her kid, like Vic's, has a mental condition. They have a commonality. Which is why Vic looked after her so much.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> There is. Her kid, like Vic's, has a mental condition. They have a commonality. Which is why Vic looked after her so much.


Yep Indy's right it wasn't because the kid is Vic's but because she knows that Vic's kid also has autism.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

bigpuma said:


> Yep Indy's right it wasn't because the kid is Vic's but because she knows that Vic's kid also has autism.


I knew about that too and I agree 90% (as I've tried to explain).

However, 10% of me thinks there's still a chance it could be his kid from some trist several years ago.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> However, 10% of me thinks there's still a chance it could be his kid from some trist several years ago.


No offense intended but with that logic there is 10% chance of anything 

When the informer girl was introduced she was the girlfriend of a drug dealer and there was no indication in any way that she had met Vic before.

One thing I never understood with the Lem story is why he didn't tell a version of the truth about where the drugs came from. I don't remember how it was now but he basically put them in his car to protect someone from them not to sell them, then he forgot to put them back.

When I watch The Shield I wonder how far back they plan out the stories did they have this story in mind from the beginning, from last season or do they take a look at what happened so far and then plan the next season ?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> One thing I never understood with the Lem story is why he didn't tell a version of the truth about where the drugs came from. I don't remember how it was now but he basically put them in his car to protect someone from them not to sell them, then he forgot to put them back.


That's a problem I've had with the whole Lem thing. He took the heroin to force the dealer to tell them where bodies were burried and said he'd give it back if the information was accurate. (The bodies were the ones killed with Shane's and Army's guns )
Soon after the dealer was killed and Lem actually forgot the heroin was in the glovebox of his car.

Not long after, the dealer's boss was going to kill the informant thinking she had stolen the drugs. Vic and Lem gave him the heroin to essentially buy her life. ( Later they found out from the drug boss that what they delivered was fake )

What sucks is that during that interim period between Lem seizing the heroin and using it to save the informant's life, she told IAD about it and they replaced it with fake stuff. She basically told Vic that she was going to be killed if he didn't give the boss the same heroin that she just told IAD about. (Good reason to hate her )

I've always thought if Lem told the truth about the heroin, or at least something pretty close to it, it would have been much easier on him than what he went through. While against all the various procedures (and laws ) I'd have thought the worst would be he'd lose his badge, not jail time. He thought he was saving the life of the informant that everyone has seemed to rely on, who later helped them get a bunch of the grenades off the street. Instead he took a plea without any of the extenuating circumstances ever coming out.


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

Idearat said:


> I've always thought if Lem told the truth about the heroin, or at least something pretty close to it, it would have been much easier on him than what he went through. While against all the various procedures (and laws ) I'd have thought the worst would be he'd lose his badge, not jail time. He thought he was saving the life of the informant that everyone has seemed to rely on, who later helped them get a bunch of the grenades off the street. Instead he took a plea without any of the extenuating circumstances ever coming out.


You're right, if Lem was an isolated event and there was no strike team or "The Shield", it wouldn't have been as harsh. But, Kav was using that incident and Lem to try and force him to crack and spill the beans on the murder Vic committed. In doing so, he put everything he could onto Lem.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

What a gut wrenching ending to the season. Even though I knew it was coming my heart was hoping shane would not do it. The look on lem's face as he was dying made my stomach turn. If the writers wanted to turn the fans against the strike team they did thier job because I really hope shane goes down. My guess is ronnie will be the only one to come out of this unscaved. I can totally see shane and vic killing each other in the last episode. The next 6-12 months of waiting is going to suck big time.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> However, 10% of me thinks there's still a chance it could be his kid from some trist several years ago.


I know where you get this 10% from. From years of crappy television where you have to reserve 10% for some whacky angle that doesn't make sense because the writers suck and have to throw you for a loop so you can't guess the outcome. But don't worry, the Shield writers are too good for that.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I know where you get this 10% from. From years of crappy television where you have to reserve 10% for some whacky angle that doesn't make sense because the writers suck and have to throw you for a loop so you can't guess the outcome. But don't worry, the Shield writers are too good for that.


Exactly and you're probably correct about the Shield writers being better, but a part of me remains a cynic.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

for those that truly knew it was a grenade, i can assure you it didn't have the shock value as for people like me that thought it was poisoning or didn't know he was going to kill him at all. I'm still hoping he's somehow coming back to life next year


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

newsposter said:


> for those that truly knew it was a grenade, i can assure you it didn't have the shock value as for people like me that thought it was poisoning or didn't know he was going to kill him at all. I'm still hoping he's somehow coming back to life next year


If only in Shane's mind to cause him to become a babbling idiot.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm at work and don't have time to read the entire thread right now...but that season finale was some of the most intense television viewing that I can remember doing...
I'm surprised how Lem went out, he was my favorite character, but I also guess there wasn't anywhere else to go with his character now...I thought Shane was going to bring up a bag that actually had a gun in it and shoot Lem, the grenade was just crazy...and Lem still being alive for a few minutes afterwards was pretty uncomfortable to watch...
I think Kavanaugh will still be around for a while next season and play the angles of the IA investigation along with the inevitable in-fighting for the Strike Team once they learn that Shane killed Lem, which is obvious what the whole "beginning of the end" ad campaign was about, the beginning of the end of the team...plus Kav can't just magically disappear without any resolution for the plot to get Vic fired...
Vic said that they'd put a bullet in the head of whoever killed Lem, so that will obviously be rather intense once it comes to a head...


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> I'm at work and don't have time to read the entire thread right now...but that season finale was some of the most intense television viewing that I can remember doing...
> I'm surprised how Lem went out, he was my favorite character, but I also guess there wasn't anywhere else to go with his character now...I thought Shane was going to bring up a bag that actually had a gun in it and shoot Lem, the grenade was just crazy...and Lem still being alive for a few minutes afterwards was pretty uncomfortable to watch...
> I think Kavanaugh will still be around for a while next season and play the angles of the IA investigation along with the inevitable in-fighting for the Strike Team once they learn that Shane killed Lem, which is obvious what the whole "beginning of the end" ad campaign was about, the beginning of the end of the team...plus Kav can't just magically disappear without any resolution for the plot to get Vic fired...
> Vic said that they'd put a bullet in the head of whoever killed Lem, so that will obviously be rather intense once it comes to a head...


Well, looking at it from a TV perspective, I thnk Forrest Whitiker was brought in for the season (same as Glenn Close was last year). Since this is technically not the end of the season, more like the mid-point, I'd say it's a sure bet that he comes back.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Idearat said:


> I don't think we did get an answer on Danny's baby. Most everyone assumed it was Vic. I think we're still assuming. Even with the two of them alone with the baby it was never explicitly said Vic was the dad.
> 
> So while it's more than likely Vic's, I don't think we've been told that yet.


The show discription said Danni confronts her baby's father. I think Vic was the only one she talked to so I guess he is the father.


----------



## marcello696 (Jun 18, 2004)

read an interview with Shawn Ryan and he indicated that Kavanugh would be back for the 2nd half of season 5 and if it were possible and made sense from a story standpoint he'd also try to include Glenn Close as well.

You also have to think Antwan Mitchell still has a role to play with Aceveda and Shane


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I guess I have to modify my original idea and make a substitution

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3819907&&#post3819907



> You mean like 4 grenades in the safe house with Mr K and the snitch?
> 
> I called it .


I guess it was Shane, in the garage, with a grenade, on Lem. Too bad MR K wasn't there for effect though darnnit.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

newsposter said:


> I'm still hoping he's somehow coming back to life next year


I'm holding out a 10% chance.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I'm holding out a 10% chance.


Touche.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

It's been 4 days, and I'm still having trouble with Lem's death. You could see it coming, but it's strange how shocking it still was. It was a drawn out scene, but it was done in a way that made you flip back and forth on what was actually going to happen. At the end, we were given that small bit of hope as Shane went back to his car that maybe Lem would live. Still, when he went back to deliver the sandwhich, and it was pretty clear what was going to happen, the moment the grenade came out my stomach just dropped.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Lem didn't get a silent clock either!

Greg


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

You had to know Lem was gonna die this year, Ronnie has had more dialogue this season then all others combined, so now he's not just wallpaper.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I still can't remember ronnie's name without prompting.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I don't know exactly which discussion forum this comes from, and I've cut out a lot of prior posts cuz I don't feel like editing out a bunch of email addresses...to summarize, apparently somebody in the discussion has a connection to Scott Rosenbaum, Executive Producer of The Shield, and emailed him in regards to some fans reactions to Lem's death...here's a few lead-in messages...



> "Jeremy: You asked for it. I found the post below in one of the Shield chat rooms. Feel free to forward it to your friend. It pretty much sums up the way I (and most people I've spoken with) feel about the situation. Maybe Scott can work his magic and make all of us devoted (and suffering) fans really happy. Keep me posted. I would love to hear what he says about it. Thanks :0)"





> "From: *****, Jeremy
> Sent: Thursday, March 23, 2006
> To: 'Rosenbaum Scott'
> Subject: FW: Topic
> ...


And here's a copy of the email allegedly from Rosenbaum...


> "-----Original Message-----
> From: Scott Rosenbaum [mailto:*****@*****.net]
> Sent: Thursday, March 23, 2006 1:07 PM
> To: '*****, Jeremy'
> ...


It looked pretty authentic to me, obviously I removed a few names, email addresses, changed the topic to "Topic", and cut out a couple excessively large paragraph breaks...the conversation comes my way because Jeremy works with a friend's wife...
No, the fan complaints and suggestions weren't included in the email text I got, might have been an attachment or something...
You had to know anyway that The Shield wouldn't resort to some cheesetacular resurrection angle...maybe something done "in retrospect" or a small dream sequence, but Lem's not coming back...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

newsposter said:


> I still can't remember ronnie's name without prompting.


I remember the name Ronnie okay but is his last name Gardoki or something like that?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Synthohol said:


> small continuity problem though, the blast from the grenade would have certainly packed enough concussive blast pressure, there was no way he would have lived through it long enough to say anything.


When I was in basic training there was an accident on the grenade range. I was a trainee in another unit at the time, but I was involved in a court martial case and had to spend a lot of time with investigators. The investigators also investigated the grenade accident and told me the following:

A trainee accidently let loose on the grenade enough so that the timer started but he still had the grenade held to his chest when it went off. He and the drill sergent were both wearing kevlar vests which covered their torsos. However, seeing as how they were just vests, their arms and heads were not protected (except for the kevlar helmets). Their arms and faces were blown off. According to the witnesses on the scene, one of them lived for about 10 minutes without a face.

Now assuming that the grenade didn't totally blow Lem's face off, I can believe that he would have been able to speak right after. Of course, Lem wasn't wearing a kevlar vest either, so his chest would have been blown open stopping his heart.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Shane would have had to have dropped the grenade down between the seat and door, or maybe even behind the seat so it went in the rear compartment in order for Lem to not be able to throw it back out. So Lem was probably protected from the blast enough by the seat to not die instantly.


----------



## Mike10 (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe in Shanes mind he would justify it as doing him a favor. He knew Lem wanted to go to prison and he also knew that the DA wasnt going to let him pick and choose where. Shane might have felt that by killing him,he'd save him the torture that was sure to come. At least this is how he'd justify it.

Very Soprano-like thing to do by Shane.

Also



> UPDATE (3/21): Michael Chiklis was on Live with Regis and Kelly this morning. He spoke about his involvement with Fantastic Four 2 and how it had gotten in the way of filming The Shield. He then went on to say that there are 10 more episodes (all are not filmed yet) and they will be billed as a new sixth season; not an extended fifth season.


source: http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/03/18/whats-up-with-the-shield/


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Shane would have had to have dropped the grenade down between the seat and door, or maybe even behind the seat so it went in the rear compartment in order for Lem to not be able to throw it back out. So Lem was probably protected from the blast enough by the seat to not die instantly.


At the time, I got the impression that the grenade exploded on the floor...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Kevdog said:


> ....And seriously, how does Vic get so much action? It must be the bald head...


...how well I know (see sig).


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> At the time, I got the impression that the grenade exploded on the floor...


It did. Plus, aren't these home made grenades? Comparing them to military grade doesn't seem like a fair assessment of the potential damage.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

balboa dave said:


> It did. Plus, aren't these home made grenades? Comparing them to military grade doesn't seem like a fair assessment of the potential damage.


I didn't catch that they were home-made.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

balboa dave said:


> It did. Plus, aren't these home made grenades? Comparing them to military grade doesn't seem like a fair assessment of the potential damage.


Yeah, I thought that as all the "experts" here compared relative blast patterns. They were assembled by junkies with experience at heroin cutting. I'd say quality control was likely to be a little more spotty than product from a brand name arms supplier.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm kind of surprised that the "Shane formerly working for Antoine" angle wasn't exploited more. Five minutes with Kavanaugh and Army would have spilled the beans giving Kav a serious hammer to go after Shane with.

What I like about Vic's character is that every time he steps in sh*t he ends up smearing it on about a half dozen other people while never getting it all off his own shoe. Then he goes and steps in another pile.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm pretty sure vic's CI was one of the plants that was supposed to make the grenades so vic could gather intel and bust the ring. Or was that something different?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

markz said:


> I didn't catch that they were home-made.


Remember Amolia (sp?) going under cover and making grenades for Guardo? That's where Shane got the grenade from.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Remember Amolia (sp?) going under cover and making grenades for Guardo? That's where Shane got the grenade from.


Ah, I remember now. Thanks! Must stop multi-tasking when watching "The Shield"!


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

mwhip said:


> Also why is Dutch getting the case? Shouldn't they automatically bring in another Detective from another district that does not know the victim? Is that not usual police procedure?


just watched the second episode of season 1 of this series - the one immediately following the death/murder of Det. Crowley (sp?).

When Acevada went off and started conducting his own investigation following IAD's, the police commish explained that Acevada couldn't lead the investigation because if he found Vic innocent, it would smell of a cover upm, and if he found him guilty he would have a civil war on his hands.

so it's interesting that they'd let Dutch lead this investigation.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I was involved in an investigation of a police office, once. Another jurisdiction had to conduct it. So no, Dutch would not be allowed. However, disregarding the dramatic license, perhaps it's one of those "he was one of our own" things where they're letting Dutch keep it in house.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markymark_ctown said:


> just watched the second episode of season 1 of this series - the one immediately following the death/murder of Det. Crowley (sp?).
> 
> When Acevada went off and started conducting his own investigation following IAD's, the police commish explained that Acevada couldn't lead the investigation because if he found Vic innocent, it would smell of a cover up, and if he found him guilty he would have a civil war on his hands.
> 
> so it's interesting that they'd let Dutch lead this investigation.


Of course Dutch isn't the captain, so the civil war problem wouldn't exist--sure, he wouldn't be very popular, but they could always transfer him.


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

So, I guess Dutch is going to drop his request for a transfer now that he is trying out the pimp method to winning over the hot young female rookie.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Wouldn't you?


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

Abso - F___ing - lutely!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Good man.


----------



## lonwolf615 (May 19, 2004)

I could be wrong, but wouldn't another department only be brought in if they thought an officer was connected to the crime? That would set up a conflict of interest, but being the victim is an entire different thing. As dutch investigates, and if he finds links to the strike team, then it would be his duty to report that and the investigation would be turned over to another department. But right now it looks like a gang-revenge murder to everyone but K, and it makes sense having those with the closest link to the area in charge. 

You know, whatever else one can say about him, dutch is good at his job. You gotta wonder how long it will be before there is a grenade with his name on it..Maybe not, but it could happen..


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I hate you, Shane!


Seriously though, this episode had my heart literally racing, particularly
when it became clear to me that Shane was going to kill Lem.
I loved the way Billings gave up Dutch over the photos. What a POS Billings is.
"I get sick in the passenger seat". And the vending machines were his!

I really thought Kav was going to assualt Corrine. FW is just a superb actor.

But the line of the series is "Sweet butter".


----------

